# Need serious help.



## Mr. C (Jan 19, 2018)

Hello, I've had my tiel, Romulus, for over a year now and he still hisses at my hands or fingers. Over the past month, he seems to have become more aggressive. Not biting, but pecking I would say. He knows step up, but is annoyed at it(I'm not pushing the bone). He doesn't want to play with his toys, as much as I've tried to encourage him. Please give me some tips on what I can do...


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

How old is he? Do you think he could possibly be going through a hormonal stage? It's usually worse for males than females.


----------



## Mr. C (Jan 19, 2018)

Vickitiel said:


> How old is he? Do you think he could possibly be going through a hormonal stage? It's usually worse for males than females.


unsure on exact date, somewhere around two years. Got him from a breeder, said they were ready to go


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Try using food bribery to make him feel friendlier toward you: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/taming-bribery.html


----------



## Mr. C (Jan 19, 2018)

tielfan said:


> Try using food bribery to make him feel friendlier toward you: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/taming-bribery.html


I'm trying it, any ideas how I can stop him from flying to the top of my shelves. He keeps going up to avoid other family members who walk into the room. Also know anyways I can punish him when he does wrong. I currently use a stern voice on him, but what are some other ways?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Never, ever punish a tiel. They don't understand what you are doing in the first place. If he flies up to a place on you that you don't like, wiggle the arm or shoulder to get him off. It makes the "perch" unsteady and he'll fly off. I'd also try hormone control to help with the aggressiveness.


----------



## Mr. C (Jan 19, 2018)

roxy culver said:


> Never, ever punish a tiel. They don't understand what you are doing in the first place. If he flies up to a place on you that you don't like, wiggle the arm or shoulder to get him off. It makes the "perch" unsteady and he'll fly off. I'd also try hormone control to help with the aggressiveness.


Problem is, it's a shelf bedded to the wall, no way of moving it.


----------



## Jaylach (Jan 14, 2018)

This may seem totally off the wall but a solution does present itself to me...

Get some very fine window screen and run it from the front edge of the shelf to the ceiling at an angle. Under normal room lighting you would probably never really see the screen and it would deny access from the bird.


----------



## Mr. C (Jan 19, 2018)

Jaylach said:


> This may seem totally off the wall but a solution does present itself to me...
> 
> Get some very fine window screen and run it from the front edge of the shelf to the ceiling at an angle. Under normal room lighting you would probably never really see the screen and it would deny access from the bird.


Not a bad idea, I'll give it some thought


----------



## Jaylach (Jan 14, 2018)

Mr. C said:


> Not a bad idea, I'll give it some thought


 Just always remember that there is no such thing as a problem; there is only an unfound solution. 

You could even do something decorative such as using shear curtains instead of screen to build a sort of canopy around the top of the shelves. If it is a large shelf area that would probably look rather cool.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Wing clipping is also another option if he's flying to places you don't want him to be.

I had a whole flock and decided that if they liked being up high then they could be up high.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Shouting at the bird and trying to punish it will just make it more distrustful of you. This article on bird psychology might help: http://www.littlefeatheredbuddies.com/info/gen-psychology.html


----------

